# China Cabinet



## hbk409 (Sep 14, 2008)

hello everyone, i am new here and was wondering if anyone can help me out. My wife and I are looking for a china cabinet but nothing matches our current furniture, so instead of buying one i am thinking about building one but havent come across any plans that we can both agree on. Is there a good site for china cabinet plans?


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

This site has lots of plans:

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=102 

(Try looking under “Display Cabinets” and “Corner Cabinets.”)


~Julie~


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, if this is going to be your first major project I think you are being very brave. A friend of mine recently had a display cabinet custom made, it's mainly glass, the frame being very narrow hardwood and it looks magnificent, and so it should, it cost $A3000.00! Good luck, hopefully there will be other members who will be more helpful than me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hbk409

It's always hard to find just the right one they make so many types 

Thanks Julie for the great link for the plans ( most are FREE ) can't beat that.

You may want to do like Norm A. ( of the NYWS ) take some pictures of the one you want to make and then use them in your new project ..it's just a box with doors the norm..

Here's one I made some years ago.. 





====




hbk409 said:


> hello everyone, i am new here and was wondering if anyone can help me out. My wife and I are looking for a china cabinet but nothing matches our current furniture, so instead of buying one i am thinking about building one but havent come across any plans that we can both agree on. Is there a good site for china cabinet plans?


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi hbk409
> 
> Here's one I made some years ago..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Phil

Thanks

I did cheat just a bit  I used molding for the drawer fronts..

The panels are just a bit over kill , I used a Cathedral Templates and just pushed them more than the norm to get the high look...that's to say one cut and then two more...

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=TMP3
=======





philland said:


> bobj3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi hbk409
> ...


----------



## danhux (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry for the late post.. I'm really new to this kind of wood working. How long did a project like this take? It is a very beautiful peace of work.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob: I agree that is one very fine china cabinet, with allthe bells and whistles including the drawer organizers. WOW! Hey I see you changed your avatar yet again !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dan

Thanks,,it took about 90 days,,it took a long time to get the glass,they have a small bulge in them...it's hard to see...


=======



danhux said:


> Sorry for the late post.. I'm really new to this kind of wood working. How long did a project like this take? It is a very beautiful peace of work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Michael

Thanks... " avatar " yep I get tried of the same one all the time 
I wish I could use my gif files but Mark block that one , it shows the CarveWright machine working away 

======





GateKeeper said:


> Bob: I agree that is one very fine china cabinet, with allthe bells and whistles including the drawer organizers. WOW! Hey I see you changed your avatar yet again !


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful work on the display case BJ. But then every thing I have seen of yours was a masterpiece.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Jerry

Some day I would like to make one more  but this one will have flat glass and it will be for my oldest kid..  she has been bugging me for a year or so..
But I know if I put it off long enough she can have this one when I kick the bucket or get put into my wheel chair and the old folks home .. LOL 
It's like that for most of us I think ,you work hard all your life and give it all to the doctor(s) or hosp.in the end.. it's sad but well... 

======
===





xplorx4 said:


> Beautiful work on the display case BJ. But then every thing I have seen of yours was a masterpiece.


----------



## anthonywendover (Mar 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi hbk409
> 
> It's always hard to find just the right one they make so many types
> 
> ...



First sorry to bump an old thread up... Bob I was wondering do you have the plans for that hutch? Its gorgeous, I would love to do a similar version just changing something's around...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Thanks but sorry but no plans ,fly by the seat of my pants so to speak..


=======


anthonywendover said:


> First sorry to bump an old thread up... Bob I was wondering do you have the plans for that hutch? Its gorgeous, I would love to do a similar version just changing something's around...


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Really beautiful cabinet there BJ, thanks for sharing those pictures, they are inspirational and maybe they will give hbk409 some ideas to incorporate or alter.


----------

